# Quiz



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

One of the mods has set up a quiz.. if you would like to take part you are welcome

just follow the link - register & play!!


The Expat Forum Lounge Quiz - Daily Trivia Game


No googling the answers please.. spoill the fun

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> One of the mods has set up a quiz.. if you would like to take part you are welcome
> 
> just follow the link - register & play!!
> 
> ...


Sorry if I'm being dumb, but which link?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Sorry if I'm being dumb, but which link?



For some strange reason the link wont stay... sorry

You will find the link in the Dubai room

Maiden


----------

